# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Έλεγχος πλήθους επιβαινόντων με RFID

## awmn931

Εγώ ασχολούμενος με ηλεκτρονικά και φίλος οδηγός πούλμαν σε πρόσφατη ανταλλαγή απόψεων προέκυψε η κατωτέρω ανάγκη αν είναι εφικτή και πόσο οικονομικά εφαρμόσιμη.

Κατά την εκτέλεση δρομολογίου εκδρομής με το πούλμαν μετά την αναχώρηση και μέχρι τον τερματισμό της διαδρομής, γίνονται διάφορες στάσεις (για ξεμούδιασμα, καφέ, κατούρημα, επίσκεψη σε σημείο ενδιαφέροντος κλπ) με αποτέλεσμα άλλοτε όλοι και άλλοτε μερικοί από τους αρχικά επιβαίνοντες να κατεβαίνουν από το πούλμαν.
Το πρόβλημα αρχίζει με το αν επέστρεψαν/επιβιβάστηκαν όλοι και εάν όχι ποιοι όχι ακόμα με αποτέλεσμα να αρχίζουν τα μετρήματα, τα ερωτήματα και οι καθυστερήσεις.
Η σκέψη μου για λύση του προβλήματος είναι με υλοποίηση RFID. Δηλαδή με εγκατάσταση 2 RFID readers (ένας στην μπροστά πόρτα του πούλμαν και ένας στην πίσω), οι εκδρομείς θα εφοδιάζονται πριν την αρχική επιβίβαση με RFID tag το οποίο θα είναι εκ των προτέρων συνδεδεμένο με το όνομα του εκδρομέα και θα χρησιμοποιεί με κάθε είσοδο και έξοδο του από το πούλμαν.


Αρχικά όποιος έχει κάποια εμπειρία και διάθεση ας προτείνει υλικά για υλοποίηση.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Είναι μια απόλυτη μέθοδος το RFID με την προϋπόθεση να το έχουν επάνω τους και να το τσεκάρουν οι επιβάτες πάντα στα  RFID readers

Αλλά μπλέκει το θέμα με το κόστος ειδικά εάν τοποθετηθούν και μεγάλα πηνία (πύλες) στις 2 πόρτες ώστε να ελέγχονται αυτόματα (όπως στα καταστήματα)
και μεγαλύτερο ακόμα κόστος εάν θα πρέπει να κωδικοποίησες το κάθε RFID tag με το όνομα επιβάτη

Άλλη προσέγγιση στο θέμα είναι με υπέρυθρους αισθητήρες  Passenger Counting System
http://www.laipac.com/starfinderbus.htm
https://www.alibaba.com/product-deta...172451565.html

----------


## pstratos

Πιο φθηνά δες και τα iButton.  Αυτά έχουν παρόμοια αρχή λειτουργείας, αλλά πρέπει να ακουμπήσεις το id πάνω στο δέκτη.
Άλλη μια ιδέα, αν υπάρχει φτηνός nfc δέκτης, ώστε να εκμεταλευτείς τα κινητά (έχουν όλοι nfc συσκευή??)

Τέλος υπάρχει και η παραδοσιακή δοκιμασμένη λύση , τυπώνεις ταυτοτητούλες με όνομα και barcode στο registration της εκδρομής, και μετά   λαπτοπάκι + scanner στο μπες-βγες

----------


## nestoras

Και πώς θα εξασφαλίσεις ότι κάποιος απλά δεν πέρασε το χέρι του (ή ανέβηκε και ξανακατέβηκε) ή απλά πέταξε το rfid μέσα και την έκανε;
Στο τέλος πάλι θα τους μετρήσεις με το χέρι για να δεις αν είναι όλοι.

Όπως αναφέρθηκε και παραπάνω, η αντιστοιχία του rfid σε όνομα θα απαιτεί επαναπρογραμματισμό των tags σε κάθε ταξίδι. Είναι προτιμότερο να κάνεις αντιστοιχία με νούμερα και λίστα. Επίσης, για να βλέπεις τις καταγραφές σε real time θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ένας είδος car-pc ή μια αρκετά εξειδικευμένη συσκευή με εύκολο interface για να μπορεις να κάνεις άμεσα τον έλεγχο. Οτιδήποτε πιο αργό και περίπλοκο από το μέτρημα με χέρι-μάτι θα καταστήσει άχρηστη την επένδυση μέσα σε λίγο καιρό.

Αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι ότι ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερο να εγκατασταθούν readers στα καθίσματα αλλά είναι μια σκέψη της στιγμής... Πχ, να έχεις μπροστά σου μια οθόνη με όλα τα καθίσματα και να βλέπεις με μια ματιά ποιος είναι στη θέση του και ποιος όχι, οπότε θα μπορείς να ελέγξεις άμεσα αν λείπει κάποιος (ή αν είναι όρθιος).

Προφανώς η σωστή υλοποίηση απαιτεί χρόνο, χρήμα και πολλές δοκιμές σε πραγματικές συνθηκές με πραγματικούς επιβάτες! Και να έχεις υπόψιν σου ότι όπου μπλέκει ο ανθρώπινος παράγοντας σχεδόν πάντα υπάρχουν ευχάριστες ή συνηθέστερα δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις!

----------


## GR_KYROS

απόλυτα συστήματα υπάρχουν αλλά είναι πανάκριβα, και επειδή θα απογοητευτείς υπάρχει με μικρό κόστος ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟΣ ΑΠΑΡΙΘΜΗΤΗΣ και με έξυπνη τοποθέτηση λέιζερ θα έχεις ένα σχετικό αποτέλεσμα
http://www.electrohoros.gr/%CF%80%CF...ays-smart-kit/

----------


## lepouras

όταν έχεις να κάνεις με ηλικιωμένους κάθε σκέψη πέφτει στο κενό. ο Μέρφη δεν έχει ακόμα καλύψει τις παραμέτρους που έχουν να κάνουν με τον τομέα ΚΑΠΗ.

----------


## vasilllis

θα ελεγα με bleutooth να γινει.

----------


## geob

Η ένα σκουλαρίκι στο αυτί οπως κάνουν στα πρόβατα... Σόρι αλλά είμαι αντίθετος στο να "μαρκάρεις" ανθρώπους. 10 μέτρα διάδρομο έχεις δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο να δεις τι γίνεται.... νομίζω... Και πάλι το rfid αν κάποιος πάει να ανέβει και ξανά φύγει, τον μέτρησε και φεύγεις τι γίνεται;

----------


## vasilllis

Ενω το Bluetooth θα μετραει αποσταση.10μ μακρια και εκτος

----------


## awmn931

Όλες οι παρατηρήσεις δεκτές και σεβαστές διότι μέσα από αυτές βλέπουμε τις αδυναμίες του εγχειρήματος και αναθεωρούμε.


@GR_KYROS Ναι, προϋπόθεση θα είναι να το έχουν επάνω τους το tag και να το τσεκάρουν οι επιβάτες πάντα στα RFID readers. Δεν αρκεί σαν υλοποίηση απλά η απαρίθμηση τους αλλά και η ταυτοποίηση τους.


@pstratos Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι προτάσεις σου και θα μελετηθούν δεόντως, ειδικά το NFC που φαίνεται και οικονομικό.


@nestoras, lepouras & geob Δεκτές οι ενστάσεις σας και στο πλαίσιο της "χαράς της δημιουργίας" θα ληφθούν πολύ στα σοβαρά.


@vasilimertzani Βασίλη η πρόταση σου νομίζω προϋποθέτει ενεργή συσκευή από μεριάς του εκδρομέα που δεν είναι επιθυμητό.


Βασικό πρόβλημα παραμένει το πως θα ξεχωρίζει η κατεύθυνση του εκδρομέα (αν δηλαδή εισέρχεται η εξέρχεται του οχήματος).

----------


## vasilllis

Ειδα bleutooth βραχιολια με μπαταρια cr οποτε υπεθεσα δεν εχει μεγαλη καταναλωση.
Αυτο που προσεξα τωρα ειναι μεγαλη ασυμβατοτητα στο πληθος των συνδεμενων συσκευων .
Η σκεψη μου ηταν να γινει ενα συστημα με το βραχιολακι που θα φορανε στο χερι τους οι ανθρωποι ,σαν το keyless entry στα αυτοκινητα,οταν δηλ  ειναι κοντα ,να τον καταγραφει σαν παρων.ειδα οτι γίνεται και με rf.
Αλλη λυση που σκεφτηκα με αισθητηρες βαρους στα καθισματα,αρκει να μην την πατησει με καμια βαλιτσα.

----------


## street

ααα ρε ... iButton θυμαμαι οτι το ειχε κανει θεμα το ελεκτορ πριν καποια 15 χρονια ?  και απε κει ειχα μαθει τι ειναι  :Biggrin:  


ειμαι ο μοναδικος που *δεν βλεπω καποιο προβλημα*  στους επιβατες σε ενα πουλμαν ? κτελ ?  τουριστικο ? ευθυνη του οδηγού  συνοδηγού ? ( πηρε τα φραγκα )  τα γκρουπ συνοδευονται εχει κλεισει  συμφωνια και το να ξεμουδιασουν ειναι απλα το μπαξισι του οδηγου σε μερος του  ? που να κουβαλα και φανταρια  :Lol: 
εκτος και αν μιλαμε για παιδακια που και παλι δεν θα εχουν συνοδο ?

δεν ξερω ... λεω  :Biggrin:

----------


## fivosv

Η αλήθεια είναι πως κι εμένα μου προξενεί μια απέχθεια η σκέψη να βάζεις tags στους ανθρώπους σαν να είναι πρόβατα.
Καταλαβαίνω βέβαια παράλληλα και την πρακτική ανάγκη καταμέτρησης και κέρδους χρόνου, οπότε θα επέλεγα μια ενδιάμεση λύση: 
Δώσε στους ανθρώπους την δυνατότητα να δηλώσουν εύκολα "παρών" με την θέλησή τους την στιγμή που χρειάζεται.

Μια λύση σ' αυτή την κατεύθυνση θα μπορούσε να είναι η εξής:
=> Φτιάχνεις 50 συσκευές (ή όσες τελος πάντων είναι οι αριθμημένες θέσεις του λεωφορείου) με ένα arduino-mini + bluetooth module. Κάθε συσκευή εκπέμπει μόνο ένα ID (π.χ. τον αριθμό θέσης) για να μην υπάρχει λόγος να τις προγραμματίζεις όλες κάθε φορά. Κάθε επιβάτης παίρνει την συσκευή που αντιστοιχεί στη θέση του.
=> Ο οδηγός (ή ο ξεναγός, όποιος έχει την ευθύνη των επιβατών) έχει μια εφαρμογή στο κινητό του στην οποία περνάει τη λίστα των επιβατών (ποιος επιβάτης είναι σε ποια θέση/ID).
=> Όταν το λεωφορείο είναι έτοιμο για αναχώρηση, παίρνει ο οδηγός/ξεναγός το μικρόφωνο και λέει: Παρακαλώ πατήστε όλοι το (ένα και μοναδικό) κουμπάκι της συσκευής σας.
=> Κάθε μία συσκευή, κάνει τα εξής: Ξεκινάει, συνδέεται στο κινητό του ξεναγού, στέλνει το ID της και ξανακλείνει (με δεδομένο πως θα υπάρχει θέμα με τις πολλαπλές συσκευές/συνδέσεις, μπορεί να προσπαθεί Χ φορές μέχρι να πετύχει σύνδεση και αποστολή). 
=> Ο ξεναγός ελέγχει τη λίστα του και βλέπει ποιοί του λείπουν ή δεν έχουν πατήσει το κουμπί.

Κόστος βασικών εξαρτημάτων: Arduino mini 3.3v: $1.5  Bluetooth module: $3
+ένα κουτάκι + μια μπαταρία λιθίου 3.7v + ένα κουμπί.

ΥΓ1: Αν ο διακόπτης και το software είναι σχεδιασμένα σωστά, θα μπορούσε το όλο σύστημα να είναι σε deep-sleep (ή και τελείως OFF) όταν δεν πατιέται ο διακόπτης, οπότε μια φόρτιση της μπαταρίας να αντέχει και 15 ταξίδια.
ΥΓ2: Μια μικρή random καθυστέρηση πριν γίνει η σύνδεση του bluetooth (ή όταν ξαναπροσπαθεί) θα μπορούσε να βελτιώσει πολύ την πιθανότητα να ΜΗΝ προσπαθούν να συνδεθούν όλες μαζί οι συσκευές και να βελτιώσει την συνολική απόδοση.
ΥΓ3: Το πλεονέκτημα της παραπάνω σχεδίασης είναι πως δεν ψάχνεις τους διαδρόμους του λεωφορείου, ούτε πρέπει να φωνάζει ένας-ένας παρών.
ΥΓ4: Άλλο ένα πλεονέκτημα είναι πως θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί και σε μια ξενάγηση σε ανοιχτούς χώρους (π.χ. σε κάποιο αρχαιoλογικό χώρο). Τα κλασικά (παλιά) bluetooth έχουν μια εμβέλεια περίπου 30m σε ανοιχτό χώρο. Τα νέα BLE (low energy) είναι λίγο πιο ακριβά, θέλουν κινητό που να είναι συμβατό και μπορεί να φτάσουν και τα 100m.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αλλη λυση που σκεφτηκα με αισθητηρες βαρους στα καθισματα,αρκει να μην την πατησει με καμια βαλιτσα.



Καμιά γεφυροπλάστιγγα όπως κάνουμε και στα "μοσχάρια" εκεί θα εντοπιστεί και η διαφορά της βαλίτσας  :Lol:

----------


## vasilllis

> Καμιά γεφυροπλάστιγγα όπως κάνουμε και στα "μοσχάρια" εκεί θα εντοπιστεί και η διαφορά της βαλίτσας



Θα εχει θεμα με καμια υπερβαρη.αστο καλυτερα.

----------


## agis68

Μια καλή λύση που την έχω εφαρμόσει σε πουλμαν από μεγάλα ξενοδοχεία στη Κρήτη είναι η χρήση του βραχιολιού που απλά έχει τυπωμένο (από τη μονάδα του ξενοδοχείου ένα barcode με στοιχεία πελάτη κλπ) και σε κάθε είσοδο του πούλμαν έχει σαρωτή κουρτίνα που διαβάζει το βραχιολάκι και λυθηκε το πρόβλημα....τα βραχιολάκια είναι παμθηνα και ανάλογα με τη διαδρομή ή τη μονάδα ξενοδοχείου αλλάζει το χρώμα....

----------


## awmn931

Άγη και πως εξασφαλίζεται η κατεύθυνση του εκδρομέα (αν δηλαδή εισέρχεται η εξέρχεται του οχήματος)?

----------


## MacGyver

Όπως και στα ταξί έτσι και στα λεωφορεία ο κόλος του οδηγού είναι κολλημένος στο κάθισμα με βενζινοκολα.
Να σηκωθουν και τρεις φορές στο οχταωρο να μετρησουν τις κενές θέσεις. Έτσι κι αλλιώς κοροιδιστικα λεπτά παίρνουν.
Σε μία μεγάλη βλάβη που είχα κάποτε,  επειδή ο χειρισμός ήταν μακριά από το μηχάνημα και έκανα μπρος πίσω πολλές φορές,  μια μέρα έβαλα μετρητή βηματων,  έναν απλό από τα Tiger. 
Μέτρησε πάνω από 15.000 βήματα σε 6-7 ώρες. .

----------


## Panoss

> Όπως και στα ταξί έτσι και στα λεωφορεία ο κόλος του οδηγού είναι κολλημένος στο κάθισμα με βενζινοκολα.
> Να σηκωθουν και τρεις φορές στο οχταωρο να μετρησουν τις κενές θέσεις. *Έτσι κι αλλιώς κοροιδιστικα λεπτά παίρνουν*.



Δηλαδή; Παίρνουν λεφτά που δεν τα αξίζουν;

----------

vasilllis (26-05-16)

----------


## MacGyver

Τι παραπάνω κάνει από σένα στο οχταωρο ένας οδηγός που κάνει μια γύρα σε δύο τρία αξιοθέατα στην Κρήτη πχ για να πάρει περισσότερα από τα  25 ευρώ ενός υπαλλήλου; 
Δεδομένων ότι :δεν σπούδασε τίποτα ποτέ και ακόμα και το δίπλωμα οι περισσότεροι το έχουν από το στρατό. 
Αντε να βάλουμε κάτι παραπάνω στην αμοιβή για τις  φθορές,  λάστιχα κλπ.
Πέρα από όλα αυτά που είναι πολύ σχετικά,  δεν πεθαίνουν και από κούραση.

----------


## Panoss

Αν είναι έτσι, τότε όποιος είναι υπάλληλος και δεν γίνεται οδηγός, είναι απλά ηλίθιος.
Κι ακόμα πιο ηλίθιος αυτός που πληρώνει τους οδηγούς.
(οι φθορές, λάστιχα κλπ τι σχέση έχουν με την αμοιβή του οδηγού;  :Confused1: )

Μακ, όλοι ηλίθιοι είναι τελικά.
Μάλλον είμαστε οι μόνοι μη - ηλίθιοι, αν και για τον εαυτό μου δεν βάζω το χέρι μου στη φωτιά.

----------


## MacGyver

Οδηγός+ιδιοκτήτης τουριστικού, ειναι κανόνας, εκεί κολλάει η αμοιβή και τα έξοδα . 
Εντελώς τίποτα κανένας δεν λέμε ότι κάνει,  απλά για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση εννοώ ότι : δεν κάνουν και τόσο κουραστική δουλειά για να μην μπορούν στα πλαίσια αυτής της δουλειάς να σηκωθουν τρεις φορές από την καρέκλα. 
Τώρα αν ντε και καλά το θέλουν και πληρώνουν για αυτό,  ουδέν πρόβλημα,  δουλειά να υπάρχει και να κυκλοφορεί το χρήμα,  έστω και σε περιττά πράγματα. 

Το ότι θεωρώ ότι τα 90 ευρώ για μια βαφή που παίρνει η κομμωτρια σε μια ώρα  είναι πολλά,  (για πολλούς λόγους)  και αν και το ξέρω δεν έγινα κομμωτης δεν σημαίνει ότι είμαι χαζός  η ότι  δικαιώνει αυτή την αμοιβή. .

----------


## Panoss

Καλά άκρη δεν βγάζουμε, από τους οδηγούς πήγαμε στις κομμώτριες.
Μην την ψάχνεις Μακ, είναι όλοι (εκτός από μας, έτσ;  ) ηλίθιοι.

----------


## lepouras

συμφωνώ. και ο ηλεκτρονικός. τη έκανε και ζητάει για μιας ώρας δουλειά 20-25 ευρώ για μια βλάβη. και ο ηλεκτρολόγος. επειδή πρέπει να έρθει σπίτι μου να δει γιατί πέφτει το ΔΔΕ πρέπει να πάρει 20-25 ευρώ την ώρα?
άντε να πάμε μπροστά. 400 και οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες τον μήνα και όλοι.να μην νιώθουν άσχημα οι άλλοι. α να μοιραστούμε και τα υπόλοιπα έξοδα παιδιά. δεν λέει να πληρώνουμε και διαφορετικά.

----------

vasilllis (26-05-16)

----------


## MacGyver

Δεν θυμάμαι να ανέφερα τίποτα για ηλιθιους,  εσύ επιμένεις. 
Απλά είπα για τρίτη φορά ότι δεν θεωρώ ότι σε ένα τουριστικό λεωφορείο (γιατί εκεί αναφέρεται η ερώτηση) ο οδηγός κάνει κάτι το τρομερό που να θεωρεί το μέτρημα των κενών θέσεων... υπερκοπωση.

----------


## Panoss

Πάντως, για να αντικαθιστούν κάτι τόσο απλό (μέτρημα των κενών θέσεων) με barcode, scanners, tags, βραχιόλια και δεν ξέρω και 'γω τι άλλο, ε, τουλάχιστον ηλίθιοι, πρέπει να 'ναι. Ε;

Πάντως έξυπνοι, αποκλείεται.
Σωστά;

----------


## MacGyver

Ποιο καλά και όπως εγώ εννοώ : ίσως υπερβολικοι; 
Διάβασα κάτι ανάλογο εδώ,  για μέτρημα μελλισών.
Υγ : δεν αντικαθιστά κάνεις τιποτα,  μια ιδέα είπε κάποιος  και γίνεται κουβέντα.

----------


## picdev

εγώ πιστεύω οτι ενας απλός μετρητής και στις 2 πόρτες σαν αυτές που έχουν τα παρκινγκ θα κάνει δουλειά.
Μπορείς να βάλεις 2 αισθητήρες μαζί σε σειρά  έτσι θα πρέπει 2 αισθητήρες να κλείσουν μαζί για να δώσει μέτρημα , 
αυτό θα το κάνεις για να έχεις πιο χοντρή δέσμη για να μην έχεις ψεύτικες μετρήσεις

----------

vasilllis (27-05-16)

----------


## vasilllis

Και να μετράει μονο οταν διεγερθει ο εξω πρώτα και όχι ανάποδα

----------

picdev (27-05-16)

----------


## agis68

> Άγη και πως εξασφαλίζεται η κατεύθυνση του εκδρομέα (αν δηλαδή εισέρχεται η εξέρχεται του οχήματος)?



υπάρχει εννοείται δεσμευση στο σύστημα ότι δεν μπορεί να ξαναπεράσει αν δεν περάσει 3λεπτά....στα 3λεπτά ξαναπερνάει (ας πουμε γιατι ξέχασε το τσαντάκι ή να κατουσρήσει) και ξαναμετριέται...επίσης έχει διακόπτη ο οδηγός στη πλαφονιέρα που κλείνει το σύστημα οπότε για ένα επιβάτη (που έχει ας πούμε συχνοουρία δεν τον μετράει καν....αλλά και ο οδηγός δεν είναι παθητικός μετρά και κείνος με σκάνερ χειρός.....(όλα αυτά τον δεδμεύουν στο συβόλαιο και αν δεν τα κάνει αυτός τα κάνει μια βοηθός ή ξεναγός ή κάποιος που ορίζεται υπεύθυνος ομάδας μέσα από τους επιβαίνοντες τουρίστες)

----------


## vasilisd

Φίλε MacGyverένας οδηγός τουριστικού λεωφορείου παίρνει μέσο όρο 1000 ευρώ μισθό για 12+ ώρες εργασίας. Τα θεωρείς πολλά; Έχεις επιχειρήσει να κάνεις τη δουλειά του να δεις αν είναι εύκολη;
Μπορεί επίσης να μην έχει κανένα πτυχίο, παίρνει όμως την ευθύνη να μεταφέρει 50 ατόμα με ασφάλεια, σε ένα οδικό δίκτυο απαρχαιωμένο και επικίνδυνο στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις. Ας μη κρίνουμε χωρίς να γνωρίζουμε και χωρίς να σκεφτόμαστε.
Σίγουρα δεν είναι δύσκολο για τον οδηγό ή τον-την συνοδό να μετρήσει αν όλοι οι επιβάτες είναι στις θέσεις τους, το δύσκολο μάλλον είναι να τους μαζέψει αν έχουν ξεχαστεί κάπου και δεν έχουν γυρίσει στην ώρα τους. Εδώ συζητάμε για το πως θα γίνει η ζωή επιβατών που περιμένουν τους καθυστερημένους συνεπιβάτες τους, συνοδό και οδηγό ποιο εύκολη, και δεν είναι κακό αυτό ούτε δηλώνει τεμπελιά. Είναι σαν να λέμε οτι θέλουμε να στήσουμε ένα φόρουμ και επιλέγουμε τρόπο επικοινωνίας την αλληλογραφία με ταχυδρομείο ή εκπαιδεύουμε περιστέρια ξέρω 'γω για να ανταλλάσσουμε μηνύματα, αντί να επιλέξουμε το ιντερνετ για αυτή τη δουλειά.. 
Στο θέμα τώρα, ίσως ο εντοπισμός ή και η ενημέρωση των επιβατών να επιστρέψουν στο λεωφορείο να μπορούσε να γίνει και με εφαρμογή android - ios.

----------


## Panoss

> Εδώ συζητάμε για το πως θα γίνει η ζωή επιβατών που περιμένουν τους καθυστερημένους συνεπιβάτες τους, συνοδό και οδηγό ποιο εύκολη, και δεν είναι κακό αυτό ούτε δηλώνει τεμπελιά. Είναι σαν να λέμε οτι θέλουμε να στήσουμε ένα φόρουμ και επιλέγουμε τρόπο επικοινωνίας την αλληλογραφία με ταχυδρομείο ή εκπαιδεύουμε περιστέρια ξέρω 'γω για να ανταλλάσσουμε μηνύματα, αντί να επιλέξουμε το ιντερνετ για αυτή τη δουλειά..







> Όπως και στα ταξί έτσι και στα λεωφορεία ο κόλος του οδηγού είναι κολλημένος στο κάθισμα με βενζινοκολα.
> Να σηκωθουν και τρεις φορές στο οχταωρο να μετρησουν τις κενές θέσεις. Έτσι κι αλλιώς κοροιδιστικα λεπτά παίρνουν.
> Σε μία μεγάλη βλάβη που είχα κάποτε, επειδή ο χειρισμός ήταν μακριά από το μηχάνημα και έκανα μπρος πίσω πολλές φορές, μια μέρα έβαλα μετρητή βηματων, έναν απλό από τα Tiger. 
> Μέτρησε πάνω από 15.000 βήματα σε 6-7 ώρες. .



Εδώ ο Μακ κάνει 15.000 βήματα σε 6-7 ώρες, κι εσείς τολμάτε να χρησιμοποιείτε ίντερνετ αντί για ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια;
Ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, να μεταφέρετε (περπατώντας, εννοείται, μη λέμε τα αυτονόητα) εσείς προσωπικά το μήνυμά σας.
Μήπως παίρνετε 'κοροιδιστικα λεπτά' κι εσείς;

----------

